# La verdadera historia de Duvija



## Colchonero

Hace algunos años (tampoco muchos), en un pequeño país llamado  Uruguay, vino al mundo el ser extrañamente angelical que aquí conocemos, tras sus múltiples reencarnaciones, como Duvija.

Tan angelical es que, a medida que creció, agarrada siempre a un pelapapas, ese pequeño país llamado Uruguay fue sumiéndose en una extraña depresión colectiva: millones de vacas se suicidaban arrojándose al mar y otros millones emprendían una lenta migración, que era en rigor una huida, hacia Brasil y Argentina; los defensas centrales uruguayos, esa subraza conocida en todo el mundo por su bonhomía y elegancia, se transformaron de pronto en matones mal encarados perseguidos por Interpol en medio mundo; hay quien dice, incluso, que los militares urdieron el golpe de Estado sólo para librarse de ella y poder enviarla al exilio. “No queríamos hacerlo” –declaró compungido uno de aquellos gorilas años después– “pero éste es un país pequeño, nos conocemos todos y ya no podíamos soportar más a esa atorranta”. 

En todo caso, lo consiguieron y nuestra Duvija, sin soltar jamás su pelapapas, marchó a los Estados Unidos, gran país que desde ese mismo momento inició un rápido declive hacia la crisis económica, la enseñanza del creacionismo y una angustia existencial generalizada. No por casualidad fue a parar a Chicago, ciudad famosa por sus altos índices de delincuencia que, a partir de entonces, aumentaron exponencialmente. En un libro autobiográfico de próxima aparición, Barak Obama confiesa: “Yo nunca quise ser presidente, pero tenía que escapar de Chicago como fuese. Había allí una chiflada uruguaya… Pensé que si me nombraban presidente, al menos el Servicio Secreto me protegería”.

Todo eso, y mucho más, podría decirse de Duvija, que ha alcanzado en este convento la asombrosa cifra de 10.000 mensajes. Lo más increíble, sin embargo, no es la cifra en sí, sino el hecho de que casi siempre acierta (y cuando no lo hace es porque todavía no comprendemos que lo ha hecho) y de que siempre consigue aparentar que sabe mucho menos de lo que en realidad sabe.

Díganme si nuestra Duvi, esa criatura extrañamente angelical, no merece un homenaje como es debido.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ah, qué historia tan elocuente, amigo Colchonero. Siempre supe que ahí había gato encerrado. Sólo con muy turbios manejos se consigue llegar hasta esta cifra mítica sorteando el baneo, a pesar de su propensión compulsiva a hacernos partícipes, con toda suerte de detalles, de sus vicisitudes familiares, desarreglos estomacales y otras calamidades y devaneos.

El caso es que, en su inclasificable periplo wordreferenciano, esta atorranta ha conseguido que una tropa de foreros adultos y cabales (bueno, una forma de hablar) sigamos la estela de su espectrógrafo enloquecido como unos zombis, atentos y babeantes a cada uno de sus comentarios.

Sí, esta mujer se merece un monumento. Lo pagamos a escote, eso sí.


----------



## Agró

Mi homenaje.

duvija: [du'βixa]




Lurrezko said:


> Sí, esta mujer se merece un monumento. Lo pagamos a escote, eso sí.



_Que n'ets garrepa, nen!_

Yo preferiría un desfile en el que ella, la _espectrografóloga_, se pasease por delante de una tribuna a reventar de foreros en este sambódromo wordreferenciano, y le echaríamos flores, chorizos, botas de vino, ristras de ajos..., pero me acomodaré a lo que vote la mayoría.


----------



## Colchonero

Agró said:


> Yo preferiría un desfile en el que ella, la _espectrografóloga_, se pasease por delante de una tribuna a reventar de foreros en este sambódromo wordreferenciano, y le echaríamos flores, chorizos, botas de vino, ristras de ajos..., pero me acomodaré a lo que vote la mayoría.



No es mala idea. La Duvi con un bikini brasileño, taconazos altísimos y un sombrero de frutas a lo Carmen Miranda, desfilando por el sambódromo de WR. Lo imagino perfectamente, aunque no sé si en realidad quiero imaginarlo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Y los senos anudados, haga usted memoria, don Colchonero. Dios santo.


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko said:


> Y los senos anudados, haga usted memoria, don Colchonero. Dios santo.



¿Hein?


----------



## Lurrezko

Ah, tendré que recordar el complejo _look tanga_ de Duvi. ¡Cómo olvidarlo! Lo digo en serio, no lo consigo.



duvija said:


> Me hice una tanga amorosa con dos piolitas.  Después decidí lo racional. Separé las piolitas. Usé una para sujetarme  las tetas a la cintura así el viento no me las lleva y la otra para la  papada y el cuello, con monito en la cabeza. Misma historia. Más abajo  no necesito, porque la barriga se descuelga y me tapa todo. ¿No suena  apetitoso?


----------



## Colchonero

Yo sí había conseguido olvidarlo. Hasta hoy.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Aparte de mis felicitaciones a la homenajeada, me teéis, queridos, sumido en hondas reflexiones sobre senos anudados que no han hecho sino perturbar mi cándida ancianidad.
Que sean 20.000 en apenas unos meses y nos vemos pronto en otra celebración que, merced a CValambur, vamos a restaurar sobre mis nietas, ya mozas.
Un abrazo, Duvija.


----------



## swift

¡Ay! Yo me acuerdo de Duvija cuando era una larvilla que engordaba...


----------



## Vampiro

Ya sabía yo que lo de los defensas uruguayos tenía que tener un origen identificable.   Eso de reaccionar apatotados también, es que no se puede solo con alguien como la Duvi; pa’ discutir con ella hay que darle entre varios y aún así se defiende como gata de espaldas, jé.
Lo de los piolines en el tetamen fue memorable, como tantos otros hilos que ha tenido la gracia de enaltecer, ya sea para entretener, que lo hace muy bien, o enseñar, que lo hace mejor.
A mí una vez me amenazó con un espectrograma y decidí que era el momento de emprender retirada.
Un Abrazo, Duvi, y ¡¡SALUD!! por los próximos 10.000
_


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

La verdad es que no hay modo de competir en escritura con estos grandes del foro, así que mi _post_ va a quedar algo pobre… Pero no podía no intervenir para que constara mi admiración por duvija, una de las mejores foreras sin duda alguna. Cada intervención suya es un lujo. ¡Cuánto me he reído y aprendido a la vez con sus _posts_! Poca gente hay de tanta altura.
Muchas gracias, duvija, por compartir tu sabiduría y tu salero con nosotros (¡y gratis!).


----------



## Lord Darktower

Para Elisa:

Ti-ri-ri-ri-ri-ri-rí, ti-ri-ri-rí, ti-ri-ri-rí
ti-ri-ri-ri-ri-ri-rí, ti-ri-ri-rí, ti-ri-ri-rá

Ta-ra-ra-rán, ta-ra-rán, ta-ra-ra-ran, ta-ra-ra-rán
Pitupitupi...


Ti-ri-ri-ri-ri-ri-rí, ti-ri-ri-rí, ti-ri-ri-rí,
ti-ri-ri-ri-ri-ri-rí, ti-ri-ri-rí, ti-ri-ri-rá.

Las más bellas notas de mi viejo _Maestrophone_ resuenan por los muros del castillo en honor de la reina indiscutible del corazón de todos los foreros de buena voluntad.
Levanto mi copa en su honor y a la espera de que algún alma caritativa quiera escanciar algún caldo acorde al nivel de la celebración. El señor del súper no aparece y mucho me temo que hasta que no liquide no aparecerá.

Quedo a sus excelsos pies, señora.
Con todos mis respetos, siempre suyo.


Edito:
Acabo de leer el repost del Sr. Lurrezco:



> Originally Posted by *duvija*
> Me hice una tanga amorosa con dos piolitas. Después decidí lo racional. Separé las piolitas. Usé una para sujetarme las tetas a la cintura así el viento no me las lleva y la otra para la papada y el cuello, con monito en la cabeza. Misma historia. Más abajo no necesito, porque la barriga se descuelga y me tapa todo. ¿No suena apetitoso?



No lo había visto. Madre mía...Me arrepiento de la mitad de lo que he dicho.


----------



## Julvenzor

¡Oh, Duvija! ¡+10.000 mensajes cargados de experiencia! Cuando yo llegué a encontrarla, ya era usted una veterana por estos lares. Desde mis inicios, siempre que en la barra lateral veía su alias como último usuario respondedor de un hilo, iba raudo y a golpe de clic para desentrañar aquel mensaje sutil que nos esperaba. No ha habido tema que no haya animado con su ingenio ni tampoco discusión que no haya provocado con su lengua viperina y saña por doquier. 

Muchos de sus comentarios me han parecido maravillosos; otros, políticamente discutibles y los restantes, demasiado arbitrarios. Mas, ante todo, Duvija es una persona que ha demostrado ser colaboradora, respetuosa y crítica al extremo a la hora de defender sus juicios y criterios. Yo lo tengo muy claro, aúpa Duvija y que se venga a España para guerrear y presentarse a las elecciones presidenciales. ¡¡¡Duvija presidente!!! 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Colchonero

Julvenzor said:


> Yo lo tengo muy claro, aúpa Duvija y que se venga a España para guerrear y presentarse a las elecciones presidenciales. ¡¡¡Duvija presidente!!!



Seamos serios. ¿Has perdido la cabeza?


----------



## duvija

La reputa madre. Estaba escribiendo una respuesta con mi gracejo y delicadeza habitual, y metí dedo en lugar equivocado. No saben de lo que se salvaron. Creo que los Servicios de Seguridad de este país decidieron que Uds. necesitaban protección. Es cierto, escribí algo que no debía y por suerte se fue al cielo. En fin. 

Solamente quiero aclarar que ya sé que ninguno de Uds. espera un real agradecimiento de parte mía, pero se perdieron de saber que ya no uso piolitas sino reverendas sogas, que el viento de acá es bravo, y que me hicieron una entrevista en el/la Chicago Architecture Foundation donde soy voluntaria y doy tours de la ciudad (somos 650 almas caritativas, no se preocupen) y como directora del programa en español decidieron que yo era la 'cara de la diversidad' (<blancos y negros, unidos contra los pobres>, que es el motto de mi ex-barrio, a pocas cuadras de la casa de Obama) por lo que me mandaron un tipo para seguirme, sacarme fotos y preguntar a ver si había algo que valiera la pena. Lo de haber hecho arquitectura, meh!; habernos tenido que ir de Uruguay, mmm, relativamente interesante; lo de lingüística, peor todavía; lo único que le interesó fue una explicación a una pregunta lateral, que terminó en describir que estuve 25 años en el teatro idish en Uruguay y eso pasó a ser el tema de la entrevista. Nuevamente, en fin, Supongo que pensará que estuve en musicales en Broadway. Craso error. Mi cante-jondo no es de lo mejor.

Pensar que entré en este foro porque me echaron de otro, donde el moderador decidió condenarme por creer que no soy una venerable ancianita sino un troll adolescente (usó exactamente esas palabras...) que encima de bocasucia, es totalmente guaranga. Un montón de gente me mandó elogiosos privados, y un participante me tuvo lástima y me dio esta dirección. No les digo quién fue, porque lo matan, ya se.

De los espectrogramas, todavía estoy buscando algún lugar donde haya ciertos apropiados, sin mucha suerte aún ("aún" todavía lleva tilde?).

Y ahora el momento por todos esperado, que será el bailecito entre Lurrezko y el Colchonero, que se mueren por demostrar eso que hacen tan bien, y que nos hace reir a todos tanto. Gracias por existir, hermanos!


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> Y ahora el momento por todos esperado, que será el bailecito entre Lurrezko y el Colchonero, que se mueren por demostrar eso que hacen tan bien, y que nos hace reir a todos tanto. Gracias por existir, hermanos!



¿Un bailecito? Oiga, señora, un poco de caridad, que nos tiene deshidratados. El problema no es bailar con Colchonero, ese galán, es que si bailo sin haber remojado el gaznate me baja la tensión.


----------



## cbrena

Estaba por decir lo fascinante y sorprendente que es nuestra Duvija, y justo ahí aparece con estas palabras. Tal cual es ella.
Mi agradecimiento a ese forero que te pasó esta dirección. Gracias, hermosa, por estar aquí.


----------



## duvija

¿No les conté siquiera la colonoscopía de mi marido!


----------



## Peterdg

¿Qué más puedo añadir después de tantos elogios tan elocuentes? 

Salvo, ¡gracias por estar con nosotros!

Un abrazo.

Peter

PD. En tu frase y según mi interpretación de lo que quieres decir, "aún", con tilde


----------



## cbrena

duvija said:


> ¿No les conté siquiera la colonoscopía de mi marido!


No, eso no, por dios bendito. Que ya  tenemos hipotenso a Lurrezko.


----------



## swift

Al parecer, sólo Lurrezko y este servidor echamos en falta la bebida. Ante semejante sequía, ¿quién va a querer quedarse?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Qué placer de comentarios. Magistral lo de don Colcho, siempre se agradece que a uno lo hagan sonreír. Y a la Duvi, gracias por su compañía. No le afloje. 

  P.D.: Pobre Barack. No hay tercer mandato en el gran país del norte. Más vale que haya ahorrado lo suficiente para pagarse sus propios gorilas cuando tenga que volver a los Chicagos, dentro de unos añitos nomás.


----------



## swift

«No le afloje.» Y dale con la escatología, ¡caramba!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

swift said:


> «No le afloje.» Y dale con la escatología, ¡caramba!


Muy bueno. Lo intento de nuevo: ¡Fuerza, carajo!
¿Estuvo mejor?


----------



## swift

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Muy bueno. Lo intento de nuevo: ¡Fuerza, carajo!
> ¿Estuvo mejor?


Pienso que lo apropiado en estas ocasiones es un franco: *¡Apriete, ña Duvi!*


----------



## duvija

¿Vieron que el único que se animó a mandarme ligeramente a la mierda fue Julvenzor? Y hasta me trata de 'usted' !!! gran emoción.

Che, hay que traer algo bebestible por acá. Lamentablemente, lo único que tengo es esto. Y no protesten.


----------



## swift

Me apunto a hacer la prueba de potabilidad.


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> ¿Vieron que el único que se animó a mandarme ligeramente a la mierda fue Julvenzor? Y hasta me trata de 'usted' !!! gran emoción.
> 
> Che, hay que traer algo bebestible por acá. Lamentablemente, lo único que tengo es esto. Y no protesten.



Oiga, que yo también la estoy tratando de usted. Y la puedo enviar ligeramente adonde haga falta si no saca algo digno de beber.


----------



## swift

Y yo también la ustedeé (o la _ustedié_, para que no diga que ando quebrantando las estrategias del idioma... aunque juro que prenuncio laj dojé, ñora Duvi).


----------



## Colchonero

No entendéis a la agüelis: le va la marcha.


----------



## Vampiro

Y toma lo que venga, por lo visto...
_


----------



## swift

Hasta el agua de los floreros. Es que es una mujer muy avenida.


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> Al parecer, sólo Lurrezko y este servidor echamos en falta la bebida. Ante semejante sequía, ¿quién va a querer quedarse?


¡Puaj!, a pico seco, no más. Y encima la invitan a una. 
Pero como lo cortés no quita lo valiente, aquí me tenéis. 
Felicitaciones, Duvija (y felicitaciones también para nosotros, que hemos sido capaces de soportarla todo este tiempo).

Dejo aquí un cuentito de Juceca, el "papá" de la Duvija, para que lo vayan conociendo:


> *CARNAVAL EN EL RESORTE
> *-Carnaval sin papelito, no es carnaval, murmuró la Duvija mientras picaba un quesito con los agujeros hechos a taladro para que pareciera gruyere.
> En un rincón, un forastero tomaba su cañita cuando un redepente, de entre las ropas le sonó una campanilla. El hombre sacó un celular, lo llevó a la oreja, escuchó sin decir palabra, y después contestó: "Mañana siete y media". En El Resorte hubo un silencio, hecho a propósito para que se escuchara pasar chiflando un higo que se le fue a reventar en la frente al telefónico. Mientras el otro se sacaba las semillas de las pestañas y se colgaba el aparatito del borde de la faja, Rosadito Verdoso comentó, como bobiando:
> -Además de papelito, haría falta serpentina.
> Una sombra con un cartelito que decía "Nostalgia", se posó en el marco de la ventana. El tape Olmedo reculó unos pasos.
> -¿Qué está haciendo, don tape?
> -Retrocediendo en el tiempo.
> El forastero, para borrar la mala impresión del celular, mandó servir y comentó:
> -Lo que se usaba mucho, antes, eran los asaltos.
> -Ahora también.
> -Y las caretas.
> -Ahora también.
> -Y las máscaras sueltas.
> -Ahora no tanto. Se juntan más.
> Alguien dijo que una vuelta había conocido a Menecucho, y que los carnavales le estaban debiendo una canción, una retirada, algo así. Azulejo Verdoso se apuntó a lo grande.
> -Por lo menos un monumento.
> Como la cosa se ponía linda y los entusiasmos se brotaban, y como era temprano, la Duvija salió con que lo mejor era organizar un corso para esa misma noche, que pasara por la puerta del boliche y que para eso había que iluminar.
> Rejuntaron cabos de vela, limpiaron tubos de faroles, y apilaron cardo seco para las fogatas. La Duvija se encargó de los papelitos. Con diarios viejos y una tijera, los fue recortando, uno por uno, bien redonditos y del mismo tamaño. Los demás fabricaban pitos con cañas, que con un agujerito chiflan que son un gusto, tambores con lata y un palito, y caretas con cáscaras de zapallo. Alguno, con un corcho quemado, se pintó un antifaz de lo más bonito.
> La Duvija se pasó las horas cortando papelitos, y no conforme con eso, los pintó, uno por uno, de los más variados colores como ser amarillo y rojo, y también azules.
> De noche salieron a desfilar alrededor del boliche, tocando pitos y tambores. Entre todos, contando al forastero, eran pocos. De haber sido más, hubiesen dejado alguno sin desfilar para que lo vieran. Y al final, la Duvija tiró los papelitos. Eran tan pocos, pero tan lindos, que se los quedó mirando hasta que se perdieron con el viento.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Calambur said:


> (y felicitaciones también para nosotros, que hemos sido capaces de soportarla todo este tiempo).


Hay que averiguar quién fue el contertulio que le dio el nombre de este foro y juntar firmas para que lo destierren.


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hay que averiguar quién fue el contertulio que le dio el nombre de este foro y juntar firmas para que lo destierren.



Ni bajo tortura...


----------



## duvija

Si acaso, del relato de Juceca que mandó Calambur (¡gracias!), aclaro que 'asalto' es un baile de disfraces, 'papelitos' son disquitos de colores, que se tira(ba)n en Carnaval. 'Serpentinas' son rollos de papel que se le tiran en la cara a los demás. 
(Ni idea si esto se hace/hacía en todos lados (digo, otros países).

No sé si hace falta más traducción. Juceca tiene algunas historias excelentes.


----------



## Lurrezko

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hay que averiguar quién fue el contertulio que le dio el nombre de este foro y juntar firmas para que lo destierren.



Vaya por delante que yo no fui, en estas cosas más vale prevenir. También debo confesar que la señá Duvi y servidor entramos en este Maracaná lingüístico por las mismas fechas, y siempre que coincidía con ella, cuando aún no mostraba ese ya clásico avatar suyo, la imaginaba como una jovencita socarrona y deslenguada, como el tipo que la baneó en el otro foro. Así que no sólo lo disculpo, sino que lo comprendo, pobre hombre.

Saca la bebida ya, muchacha, que esto parece un hilo cuáquero.


----------



## duvija

Bueno, Uds. podrían traer alguna cosita para el festeje, porque yo les traigo esto para que no escorchen... (uf, me falló el corta y pegue. Milagro...)


----------



## swift

¿Qué es lo que traías, Duvi?

Yo traigo sed.


----------



## duvija

swift said:


> ¿Qué es lo que traías, Duvi?
> 
> Yo traigo sed.



Un vaso de agua, naturalmente...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tengo todavía una botella (¡de 900 cl!) de una caña de ron que se intitula "de los 33". Va a tu salud, querida amiga.


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> Tengo todavía una botella (¡de 900 cl!) de una caña de ron que se intitula "de los 33". Va a tu salud, querida amiga.



¡Gracias! ¿Por qué desapareciste? Se te extraña.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Me estaba aburriendo (el foro a veces era como un espejo de mis aulas: ya sabes, el pelo de la dehesa con su consabida contumacia). Pero ya tenía mono de los foros, qué digo mono, orangután, chimpacé y hasta lemur). Creo que volveré a participar otra temporadita. ¡A ver si dura la cosa!


----------



## clares3

XiaoRoel said:


> Pero ya tenía mono de los foros, qué digo mono, orangután, chimpacé y hasta lemur). Creo que volveré a participar otra temporadita. ¡A ver si dura la cosa!


Los heroinómános llamaban a eso un KingKong, Xiao.
Más felicidades, querida Duvija.


----------



## Lurrezko

Vaya, si vuelve Xiao me dejaré caer de nuevo yo también. No están los tiempos como para prescindir de gurus...


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko said:


> Vaya, si vuelve Xiao me dejaré caer de nuevo yo también. No están los tiempos como para prescindir de gurus...



La vida hay que aprovecharla...


----------



## cbrena

duvija said:


> La vida hay que aprovecharla...


Y a Xiao...
Qué bien que existan todos esos simioides rolleyes que nos lo trajeron de vuelta.


----------



## clares3

cbrena said:


> Y a Xiao...
> Qué bien que existan todos esos simioides rolleyes que nos lo trajeron de vuelta.


Y ha vuelto tierno, que hasta se ha metido en lo de mis nietas...
La edad nos mejora, Duvija, sin duda.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ah, llega rodeado de simios, como Charlton Heston. Esto es una _rentrée_ en condiciones, hombre.


----------



## clares3

Como decía Bukowski, "no dejes que te engañen ¡¡¡*la vida empieza a los 65*!!!


----------



## duvija

clares3 said:


> Como decía Bukowski, "no dejes que te engañen ¡¡¡*la vida empieza a los 65*!!!



Pucha, que los pasé hace rato...


----------



## Colchonero

¡¡¡¡Aléjate de la luz, Xiao, aléjate de la luz!!!!


----------



## Calambur

cbrena said:


> Y a Xiao...
> Qué bien que existan todos esos simioides rolleyes que nos lo trajeron de vuelta.


Lo malo es que ya ha desaparecido de nuevo. Y no es para menos.

No te vayas, *Xiao*. Aunque sea decinos algo en estas charlas de café.
Un bico,
Vivi


----------



## Julvenzor

XiaoRoel said:


> Me estaba aburriendo (el foro a veces era como un espejo de mis aulas: ya sabes, el pelo de la dehesa con su *consabida contumacia*). Pero ya tenía mono de los foros, qué digo mono, orangután, chimpacé y hasta lemur). Creo que volveré a participar otra temporadita. ¡A ver si dura la cosa!




Me llamó la atención el motivo de su ausencia y, como observo, está del todo justificado; pues puede convertirse en algo frustrante. Tuve una buena profesora que decía "la ignorancia es atrevida", y de esto ya sabían los filósofos griegos. No le cierre la puerta a su filosofía, Xiao, lástima de ellos que desaprovechan los conocimientos de su persona.

Un saludo y buena suerte.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ya os asustaré con las construcciones ergativas y con los sujetos pasivos de verbos intransitivos monopolares sin se. Estoy viendo el final del túnel (me acabarán llamando del PP para algún cargo, ¡tiempo al tiempo!
La luz, la luz: in gram*m*atica ueritas. (Gracias, Agró, un lapsus calami).


----------



## Agró

XiaoRoel said:


> La luz, la luz: in gra*mm*atica ueritas.


_gra*mm*atĭca/_γρα*μμ*ατική (ignosce me)
Y con un poco de _uino_..., la rehostia.
Bienvenido.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Mazel tov!

De no convencional a no convencional.

Un abrazo.

Ah, aún no le han quitado la tilde a aún. Yo que creía que estaban desapareciendo todas. No gana una para sustos.


----------



## ukimix

!A mí es que me pareces adorable!  ... Aunque no te había leído esas palabrotas . Y menos la descripción de tu traje de baño ... ...  ¡Total... me pareces adorable! 

Muchas gracias por tu visión antiacadémica. Siempre la encuentro muy iluminadora. 

¡Un abrazote!


----------



## swift

Agró said:


> Mi homenaje.
> 
> duvija: [du'βixa]


 Por once miles más.


----------



## duvija

No entiendo qué hice ahora para recibir estos mensajes. Al final, voy a tener que poner cuántos años tengo, ya que mi cumple es la semana que viene. Pero me van a empezar a tratar como a una vieja recalcada!


----------



## ukimix

¡Claro! Parte de ser adorable es no darse cuenta.


----------



## swift

duvija said:


> ¡Pero me van a empezar a tratar como a una vieja recalcada!


¿Empezar?


----------



## ukimix

Había una película con música de Cat Stevens sobre una abuela que le encantaba montar en moto... ¿Cómo se llamaba?


----------



## swift

El gato que anda en moto es Clares.


----------



## ukimix

No encuentro la película, pero encontré algunas imágenes de abuelas motorizadas adorables como ésta. Se parece al avatar, por lo menos. Claro que si quieres una versión más moderna (de la moto), puede ser ésta.


----------



## duvija

ukimix said:


> No encuentro la película, pero encontré algunas imágenes de abuelas motorizadas adorables como ésta. Se parece al avatar, por lo menos. Claro que si quieres una versión más moderna (de la moto), puede ser ésta.



Nah, ahora las viejitas nos teñimos el pelo y pasé de ser una rubia despampanante la semana pasada, a una morochona de mi flor, gracias a un peluquero musulmán que hace lo que mi marido le dice que le gusta... Los voy a matar a los dos.


----------



## ukimix

¿Te acuerdas del hilo sobre _es como que_, en el que recomendabas evitar la lectura de la RAE tanto en el estudio de la lengua como en el habla? Pues terminé por hacerle la consulta a las tres academias: la argentina, la uruguaya y la española. La argentina y la uruguaya coincidieron en que el ejemplo que puse en el hilo correspondía a un uso legítimo de la expresión _es como que_, y la española no dijo nada sobre el ejemplo. Al final es una lástima que ningún colega del sur, aparte de ti, haya dicho nada sobre el tema en el hilo.

Aquí te dejo las respuestas.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

duvija said:


> No entiendo qué hice ahora para recibir estos mensajes. Al final, voy a tener que poner cuántos años tengo, ya que mi cumple es la semana que viene. Pero me van a empezar a tratar como a una vieja recalcada!


Hola duvija! Yo también me he encontrado metida en este hilo, así que aprovecho para saludarte. Y decirte que ¡¡esperamos lo de la edad!!
Yo me imagino a la abuela en moto así.


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> Nah, ahora las viejitas nos teñimos el pelo y pasé de ser una rubia despampanante la semana pasada, a una morochona de mi flor, gracias a un peluquero musulmán que hace lo que mi marido le dice que le gusta... Los voy a matar a los dos.



Ah, de modo que el peluquero musulmán te hace lo que tu marido le dice que le gusta. Mirando a La Meca, imagino.


----------



## Colchonero

¿Qué hace qué con el peluquero? Señora, repórtese, que no tiene usted edad.


----------



## Lurrezko

Reaparece uno en el foro para descubrir que la angelical duvija ha roto a tontear con su peluquero musulmán. ¿Qué nos queda, amigo Colchonero? Estamos a la intemperie moral.


----------



## Mate

Si hasta me imagino el título para el semanario: CHICAGO - Anciana lingüista hebrea mantiene tórrido romance con peinador islamista


----------



## ukimix

Por favor señores, un poco más de tacto. No es un romance con el peluquero. El esposo da las órdenes.


----------



## duvija

Ya ni peluquero musulmán tengo. Lo maté. Se lo merece. Me fui a otro, que viene bailando gangnam style. Me tuvo que desteñir los pelos con Clorox.
Y lo de la edad, ¡la pongo en mi perfil y no aparece por nada! ¿qué carajo estoy haciendo mal esta vez? O tal vez los números permitidos no son tan altos.


----------



## Lurrezko

El caso es que, tras meses de ausencia, confiaba en que alguien con buen criterio te hubiera baneado. A ti y a otras, pero ese es otro asunto. Y no sólo no lo estás, sino que sigues cosechando elogios y campando por el foro a bordo de tu espectrógrafo siniestro. Por si fuera poco, mi última esperanza, don Mate, se jubiló de NavyMod, dejándonos huérfanos de guía. El caos se adueñó de este templo de erudición, es el momento de regresar.


----------



## Colchonero

¿Don Mate ya no es Navy Mod? Señales del fin del mundo...

¿Y no ha habido un hilo de homenaje, un hilo plañidero y falso como es debido, llantos, seppukus, suicidios colectivos?


----------



## duvija

Colchonero said:


> ¿Don Mate ya no es Navy Mod? Señales del fin del mundo...
> 
> ¿Y no ha habido un hilo de homenaje, un hilo plañidero y falso como es debido, llantos, seppukus, suicidios colectivos?



Abramos un hilo de Mate.


----------



## Colchonero

duvija said:


> Abramos un hilo de Mate.



Tú lo que quieres es que nos olvidemos de tu peluquero.


----------



## Mate

Si esa estrategia de instalar en la agenda pública otro tema para desviar la atención es más vieja que los romanos, hombre.


----------



## ukimix

Mate said:


> Si esa estrategia de instalar en la agenda pública otro tema para desviar la atención es más vieja que los romanos, hombre.



Ese comentario está tan lleno de sabiduría que te mereces el hilo. No lo abro nada más porque no nos hemos cruzado mucho. 

Pdta: ¡Qué viva Mate!


----------



## Colchonero

Bueno, de ese tal Mate habría mucho que decir. Era peluquero, ¿no?


----------



## duvija

Mate, el peluquero del foro.
Buen título para un hilo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Bueno, voy a colgar en el Café un hilo homérico que cante las hazañas de Mate, ese exNavyMod arbitrario, déspota y colérico. El tono tenderá al libelo, no nos engañemos. Llevo una lista minuciosa y kilométrica de las veces que nos censuró, apreciados Colchonero y duvija. La tengo colgada en una puerta, junto a la diana con su rostro de mirada torva y curil. A quién se le ocurre perder la inmunidad modística, inconsciente, con el historial que gasta.


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko said:


> Bueno, voy a colgar en el Café un hilo homérico que cante las hazañas de Mate, ese exNavyMod arbitrario, déspota y colérico. El tono tenderá al libelo, no nos engañemos. Llevo una lista minuciosa y kilométrica de las veces que nos censuró, apreciados Colchonero y duvija. La tengo colgada en una puerta, junto a la diana con su rostro de mirada torva y curil. A quién se le ocurre perder la inmunidad modística, inconsciente, con el historial que gasta.



Mate, ¿el de las mejillas furibundas? Canta, oh Dios... la cólera del Peleida/Pelida Mate...


----------



## Colchonero

Todos los fantasmas de los pobres foreros que baneó se alzarán de sus tumbas para atormentarlo.


----------



## swift

Cuentan las malas lenguas que don Mate estuvo internado como hortelano en la granja de Ampurdan, ía ía o, donde se recogió con otros exmods en un retiro espiritual.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Mate said:


> Si esa estrategia de instalar en la agenda pública otro tema para desviar la atención es más vieja que los romanos, hombre.



¿Decías algo de romanos, sivispacemparabellum?


----------



## Lurrezko

Uy, uy, el forerío clama venganza. Hasta la cortesana romana aparece cual espectro para exigir una reparación.


----------



## Colchonero

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-FYpdIH_75...gbJVbo/s1600/mJnzPrzMb5yjq27wkpRbJGke_400.jpg


----------



## Lurrezko

Ah, Colchonero se autocensuró. Veo que algunos aún conservan su ascendente fumanchunesco. Un segundo, que me llaman a la puerta. Qué raro, a estas horas.


----------



## Colchonero

Será la repartidora de pizzas.


----------



## Lurrezko

Era un repartidor que me ha dejado una cabeza de caballo aún sangrante. Le he tenido que firmar un recibo. Me huelo que es un mal augurio.


----------



## Colchonero

El miedo es libre, compañero.


----------



## Lurrezko

Deberíamos ofrecerle a don Mate nuestros servicios como escoltas. Cualquier día lo acorralan en un foro poco frecuentado y le hacen una cara nueva. Ambos estamos bregados en lidiar con desequilibrados en el foro. Piensa en duvija, sin ir más lejos.


----------



## Colchonero

Tienes razón. En el fondo, el pobre en de pan mascado. Le vendrían bien un par de gatilleros.


----------



## Mate

Mejor no me abran un hilo, no.  
Gracias por la intención, que es al final lo que cuenta.


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Tienes traje negro y Rayban a lo Stallone? Para ser gorilas de un exNavyMod honorario no podemos ir como unos kosovares, muchacho.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Colchonero said:


> Tienes razón. En el fondo, el pobre en de pan mascado. Le vendrían bien un par de gatilleros.




Colchonero y Lurrezko, gatilleros profesionales. ACME es que tiene de todo, oigan.


----------

